# Lowering the Ph?



## jak61 (Jan 13, 2008)

How can I lower the ph in a tank without adding chemicals that will cloud up your water and clog up your filters? Ph is around 7.5 and would like to lower it more toward neutral, 7.0. Thanks.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a product called Neutral Regulator. It's a product by SeaChem. Comes in liquid or granules. The dry should be dissolved in water before adding to the tank. If you add it dry straight it will look like it snowed where it settles on the bottom but it dissolves after a while. The liquid goes in and there is no issue.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave it alone..as the tank progresses the PH will fall some...but 7.5 is not very high..most fish do well in it..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

the fish wil adjust


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

why 7? I usually shoot for 7.5 or 6.5 depending on the fish.


----------



## AlexMason (Mar 19, 2014)

*Water pH*

You can use biological products to balance pond pH level. But use only trusted products that are not harmful for aquatics & wildlife.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

lohachata said:


> leave it alone..as the tank progresses the PH will fall some...but 7.5 is not very high..most fish do well in it..



I agree with Lohachata.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

put in some drift/bogwood and leave the chems in the shop


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

if you are truly set on a lower PH using RODI water is a good step really. but everyone mentioned you are fine leaving it. the only reason to mess would be if you where keeping wild caught species from very acidic water and or trying to breed said species.
My water is close to 7.8 and rock hard and I have kept central and south american species from low 6s perfectly and bred several without ever touching the ph.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2014)

The pH does not have to be 7. Many fish can adjust to acidic or alkaline water. Plus it would be very hard to keep your pH neutral all the time. So I agree with lohachata, leave your pH alone. Your pH will not kill your fish, unless it drops too fast or rises too fast. So in other words, don't mess with your pH.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

seeing how this thread was started a moth ago I think he got it


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Change 25% of water with distilled water. The pH will drop in a few days just from that.


----------

